
TIOBE Index for January 2018 - vasili111
https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
staticelf
One thing I find odd about the index is that perl is still so high up. I've
only once encountered it in a business and even then it was on the way out.

I do mostly web dev so I might have been working in the wrong places, but it's
still an interesting observation for me.

